# Récupérer une photo jetée ???



## macdani (30 Octobre 2014)

Hello, j'ai un ptit soucis avec mon iPod touch. J'ai jeté la mauvaise photo... Y a-t-il un moyen pour la récupérer? Une façon d'aller dans la corbeille pour la reprendre ???
Merci d'avance pour votre renonce.


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2014)

Avec le dernier système, oui. Tu as un dossier des photos supprimées à la racine de l'application.

Avant iOS 8, c'est mort.


----------



## macdani (30 Octobre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Avec le dernier système, oui. Tu as un dossier des photos supprimées à la racine de l'application.
> 
> Avant iOS 8, c'est mort.



Je comprends pas trop comment faire... Tu peux expliquer stp?


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2014)

Quand tu es dans le mode galerie de photos (tes photos en petites icônes) tu tapes sur ALBUM en haut à gauche.

La tu as ta pellicule et en bas un dossier qui se nome SUPPRIMÉS RÉCEMMENT. C'est dans ce dernier que doit se trouver ta photo.


----------



## macdani (30 Octobre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Quand tu es dans le mode galerie de photos (tes photos en petites icônes) tu tapes sur ALBUM en haut à gauche.
> 
> La tu as ta pellicule et en bas un dossier qui se nome SUPPRIMÉS RÉCEMMENT. C'est dans ce dernier que doit se trouver ta photo.



C'est parfait MERCI!


----------

